# How to find vet that is pro-raw



## ZillasMa (May 11, 2009)

We are looking for a vet that is knowledgeable about the raw diet. We went to a holistic vet last week, but she feeds veggie matter, recommends tons of supplements, is against pork. She was as nice as can be, but I really don't want to be pressured to give unnecessary additions. It is definately not as bad as being told I am depriving them of their precious corn, carbs, and digestive enzymes that Purina products carry, but I would like to be on the same page as the vet, if possible. I want a vet to be able to tell me if they think my dog might be lacking something, but not just because they don't agree with their diet. I also want it to be free, and a latte made for me while I wait! JK :smile:....but if you know someone let me know:tongue:

So tell me.....how do I find the perfect vet?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Your really asking for a miracle! vets by most accounts pretty much know nothing about nutrition, I'm pretty fortunate with my area that I live in because it's pretty health conscience, and my vet is fine with me feeding a raw diet. I'd suggest that you call around and do some interviewing.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

It's nearly impossible, it seems. I only feed 50% raw, and my former vet (I don't use vets on a regular basis anymore, because over the years I've learned that unless your dog needs major surgery, they're absolutely useless, so I just go to low-cost clinics, get my vaccines, and give a donation for the amount i saved as opposed to a vets fees... if that makes sense)
When I did go to the vet for annual check ups, He'd do the exams, then report on how fantastic they all were, how great their boodwork looked, how impressed he was with their coats and teeth, then he asked what i feed, and was totally shocked and disgusted. 
I took my Beagle in not that long ago, a few months, to have tests done because he couldn't handle raw, so I know something is wrong with him, but all tests came back "normal." The vet blamed the raw food, but I know better. 
Like I said, most vets are pretty useless, most of the time... especially when it comes to nutrition.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> ... so I just go to low-cost clinics, get my vaccines, ...


Do some research on vaccines. You might want to eliminate them once you do. There is a lot of evidence that a vaccination lasts a lifetime and yearly or every 3 year "boosters" don't accomplish anything and may do harm.



> Like I said, most vets are pretty useless, most of the time... especially when it comes to nutrition.


Last time I was looking for a vet, I interviewed 4 or 5 vets before deciding on one. I would tell them that I fed raw and get their feelings on that. I could also get some idea of their general knowledge by general conversation. I told them that I don't vaccinate and would get their feelings on that. Of course I didn't find a vet that condoned my method of feeding but found a vet that was tolerant. He basically said he didn't care what I fed my dogs as long as they were healthy. His eyes didn't turn blood red and steam didn't come out of his ears when I mentioned that I don't vaccinate so he is my vet now and has be for about 4 years. We haven't had a problem or even a disagrement.

I would call each vet and make an appoitment and tell them what the appointment was for and asked if I would be charged for a 10 minute interview. One vet's telephone girl said I would definately be charged. I asked her to go ask the vet to confirm that and she came back and said, "yes, you will be charged for a normal appointment." That vet was automatically removed from my list. All the others consented to a free 10 minute interview.



> I took my Beagle in not that long ago, a few months, to have tests done because he couldn't handle raw, so I know something is wrong with him, but all tests came back "normal." The vet blamed the raw food, but I know better.


If you want to discuss your little guy and his problems with raw either privately or via post, let me know. Perhaps we can modify his diet to something he can tolerate.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Do some research on vaccines. You might want to eliminate them once you do. There is a lot of evidence that a vaccination lasts a lifetime and yearly or every 3 year "boosters" don't accomplish anything and may do harm.


Max has only gotten Rabies shots. I don't believe in vaccinating beyond need. Unfortunately my other two dogs do get DHLPP and Bordetella vaccines as "needed" because I work at a doggy daycare and boarding facility and it's required for them to be up to date to go to work with me. (Champ is secretly 3 months overdue. shh. don't tell my boss.)

I just moved in the last few months so I'm not technically using any vet right now. I went to one to get my puppy's shots done before I just took him to a low non profit clinic, and made a donation of the difference that I saved, and another one to get Max tested for anything and everything. I'm considering going to another one for a second opinion but I can't really afford to go to every vet in town and run tests. I really liked the one I used before I moved, other than his less-than-accepting attitude on raw, which as you already know I kinda have one foot in and one foot out. It's just frustrating in veneral.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> Unfortunately my other two dogs do get DHLPP and Bordetella vaccines as "needed" because I work at a doggy daycare and boarding facility and it's required for them to be up to date to go to work with me. (Champ is secretly 3 months overdue. shh. don't tell my boss.)


What you do is order the vaccines online. Dr's Foster & Smith is one place to order them. When you get the vaccines, empty the bottles and show them to your boss and explain that you do your own vaccinations now. Of course you can't do that with Rabies vaccine Rabies vaccine must be administered by a vet.



> I'm considering going to another one for a second opinion but I can't really afford to go to every vet in town and run tests.


I don't think blood tests are going to tell you what you need to know.


----------



## Ali (May 20, 2009)

There are lots of raw feeding vets around. Go to AHVMA - American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association and search in your area. Check out the results. Look for a vet specializing in nutrition and small animals. Call and ask questions about the vet and the clinic. Many will have websites to look at as well.

Dr. McGhee at West Castle Veterinary in SA trained under Dr. Pitcairn's program, so should be open to raw, or look at http://www.holisticpetdoc.com


----------



## ZillasMa (May 11, 2009)

Hey! Funny seeing you here! :smile: Thanks for the info. Not sure if you read my opossum posts, but he is the vet that accepts wild animals, and wildlife rescue picks up from his office once a day. Many of our co-op people use him. From what they have said he is accepting, but doesn't know alot about it. He does practice both traditional and holistic medicines though.

Thanks Again Ali


----------



## Ali (May 20, 2009)

ZillasMa said:


> Hey! Funny seeing you here! :smile:


Surprise! :biggrin:


----------



## My2tailwaggers (Jul 30, 2009)

Ali said:


> There are lots of raw feeding vets around. Go to AHVMA - American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association and search in your area. Check out the results. Look for a vet specializing in nutrition and small animals. Call and ask questions about the vet and the clinic. Many will have websites to look at as well.
> 
> Dr. McGhee at West Castle Veterinary in SA trained under Dr. Pitcairn's program, so should be open to raw, or look at HOME


****************************
The holistic vet list works great for me!! We have moved all over the country.. and I use this list each time for my two goldens. I have found a couple of vets on the list that claim to be holistic just becos they do acupuncture.. but for the most part I have found awesome vets that are VERY knowledgeable in raw diets!


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 27, 2009)

I went to a vet on that holistic vet list today (it even said he specialized in nutrition). I drove 45 minutes out of town to do so, only to be lectured on feeding raw and told I should switch to Hill's Science Diet. No thanks! I will continue my search.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

2dogs said:


> I went to a vet on that holistic vet list today (it even said he specialized in nutrition). I drove 45 minutes out of town to do so, only to be lectured on feeding raw and told I should switch to Hill's Science Diet. No thanks! I will continue my search.


The problem is that there is no requirement for a vet to be "holistic". Any vet regardless of training can call themselves "holistic". The word has no meaning in the animal world. Any dog food can call itself "holistic" regardless of the ingredients and many do.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I think your best bet is to just call around and ask, "How does your veterinarian feel about raw feeding?" If the person who answers is a snot (as they often are), then ask to speak to the veterinarian directly so you can inform them of their snotty employee and get their opinion yourself. That way, if the vet is snotty to, you can tell them that congratulations, they just lost a potential client. Could be fun?


----------

